# long term reliabilitiy of SRAM shifters?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

How long has yours lasted if over 1 year/4000 miles? I hear of shifters breaking off, I dont want that to happen.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Mostly this is a case with Rival Shifters...and a little with Force shifters...however, Red shifters don't seem to have this issue.

I've gone through 2 sets of rear Rival shifters. The first set lasted about 8,000 miles and the second set lasted maybe 4,000 miles before the shift paddle broke off.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I broke a set of rival and they warrantied it and I had a few friends break there force shifters the same way. My Sram red shifters that I got when it was first launched are going strong after a few hit from crashed and around 20,000 miles. I did change over to campy 11 but threw my red stuff on my cross bike.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Current Red shifters have about 15k miles on them in about a year and a half. No issues. Lots of crits, a Ragbrai, a few wet rides, etc, etc.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Going into my 3rd cross season with the same rival shifters on my cross bike. I have about 7k miles on the rival shifters on my road bike. No breakage, yet.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

i have something like 5-6k miles on my bike built up with Red. Works great.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

I have SRAM Force shifters. I'm closing in on 6k miles without a problem. A buddy of mine has SRAM Rival shifters with 11k miles and counting without incident. YMMV


----------



## lawr (Sep 5, 2007)

*29,000*

My Red shifters have more than 29,000 Kilometers on them in 3 years - no problems.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

The breaking Rivals are older. They got a bad batch of levers that broke at the hole for the pivot. If you buy some now and they break, the shop/distributor has had them for a long time. SRAM will replace them quickly.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

34 months with Red and 25,000 miles. ZERO issues with shifters, FD or RD...just worn out chainrings and I just replaced the FD with Force and RD with Red. Shifters still going strong.


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

4 guys on our team broke Force levers in the last year, but SRAM replaced all for free...even a pretty old set. Even upgraded 1 guy to Red. I have Red for over 15k miles and no probs. I'd say go with what your wallet allows knowing SRAM stands behind their product.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I've got about 10k miles on mine with no problems so far.


----------



## leo_NM (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys
A few months (almost a year) ago I read a topic here in roadbikereview about one guy that broke his rival levers. I'm writing one article about sram for my blog and for the article would be very interesting if I talked about the mechanical system that they use. Is there any pics of rival (or even force) shifters with a break lever ?


thanks


----------

